# Cryptocoryne minima-Tanjong Malim



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Went crypt hunting in Tanjong Malim, Malaysia.

Please check my blog for pictures.

http://yoongbk.blogspot.com/

I think it is minima. Anyone think otherwise?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Wish I could go on crypt field expeditions! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Ditto! But traveling to Asia with a big "American" target on my back just doesn't appeal to me for some reason. How I wish for the days when "I'm a botanist" was an easy visa to anywhere.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Wish I could go on crypt field expeditions! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


Ghazanfar,
All you have to do is buy a ticket and fly over. Unlike USA and Europe, traveling in south east asia is realatively cheap.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

DelawareJim said:


> Ditto! But traveling to Asia with a big "American" target on my back just doesn't appeal to me for some reason. How I wish for the days when "I'm a botanist" was an easy visa to anywhere.
> 
> Jim,
> Unlike what they reported in CNN or BBC, it is quite peaceful here. Those channel tend to over report small incidents.
> ...


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I might just do that one of these days. Fredi Waser goes almost every year. Maybe coordinaate a trip with him.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yunno I think it would be fun for all of the crypt lovers in the US to plan a collection trip to a cool place overseas like this. I think it would be way more fun then going by yourself : )


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

What time of the year is the dry season?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> What time of the year is the dry season?


middle of the year


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Yup, middle of the year is drier. Just let us know far in advance if you guys are coming so that I can make myself free. I am sure Jushua will be keen to meet you guys too.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

great we got two interpreters in on it. who's down? hehehe


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

What city would we fly into?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> What city would we fly into?


Its very much depanding on which part of Malaysia you wish to explore and what species you aim to find. If you depart at KL, we might able bring you to visit some Selangor sites. Cheers.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

In selangor, there are crypt minima and nd affinis site.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Looking at the snow (and snow and snow and snow) outside, the thought of some field trips to collect crypts get more appealing by the second...


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice blog, Yoong...


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, you guys have Eriocaulons over there too! Nice.


----------



## muckagee (Jan 24, 2009)

amazing photos looks like you have a lot of fun on your field trips


----------

